# DM in kennebunkport, Maine



## Orichin (Oct 17, 2004)

Recently moved into Kennebunkport, Maine.  I can DM for AD&D (with some time and patience to brush up), D&D 3.0/3.5 editions, D20 wheel of time, and storytell for Vampire:the Masquerade (no room to host a game though, sorry).  Also very much willing to take a kiddie seat and play   .  I am familiar enough to jump in and play mage, werewolf, exalted, and a few scattered others (always willing to learn new games too).  I am equally at home with powergamers, _serious_ role-players, and laid-back gamers alike.  I have been playing for 9 years, and have had the great honor of having the guy who got me into d&d (a good friend of mine by the name of Toby) tell me that a campaign of mine was quite possibly the best he's ever played.  Drop me a line if you have an open chair at your table.


----------



## Gobbo (Oct 23, 2004)

Hi Orichin,

We just started an Eberron campaign. We have had two meetings so far and have an opening for another person. So far, we meet every other Sat or Sun, depending on everyone's schedule. We play in Dover, NH, not too far from where you're at, I think.

Currently, theres three players and a DM, most of us are very experienced. We maintain a good mix of roleplaying and combat, we're not powergamers.

For more info, either go to our yahoo group: most_extreme_adventure_challenge

or my website (a work still in progress):
http://home.comcast.net/~simon_straub/


----------

